# Frogs and Tanks



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

These are my finished tanks. The top left is a 20 L, Ten gallon vert on the bottom and two ten gallon temp tanks on the stand.










This is a temp tank I just set up for some Tinc. Patricia's that morphed out a few days ago.










These are 3 of 6 of the Patricia 










This is the first tank I got, Its not my favorite but its ok for now










This is one of the two Azureus










This is my baby Leuco, As you can tell a lot of my frogs are young. I've only been in the hobby since april-ish.










This is the first tank I built. Its a 20 long with a cork tube waterfall. There are 2 adult Cobalts, the male is calling nonstop Im just waiting on eggs!










These are my cobalts. The male is the closest with the female behind.










This is my ten gallon Powderblue tank. There is a little pond on the right. I love how bright pink these crypthanthus (sp) are getting.










These Powders are one of my favorite frogs! They are so bold, even as juvies they are more bold than my adult Cobalts!










Here is my trio.










Here is a teaser pic of my 29 gallon tank im building for my Powders.

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. I AM VERY PROUD OF MY YOUNG COLLECTION! ENJOY!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool. The cobalts look like they're under arrest haha


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

nice collection ! I love my powder blues as well , a lot bolder then my patricias too , and the powders are only juvis right now . . .


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice frogs John! I love the powders. Theyre gonna have a nice tank.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful frogs and tanks! Post updates on the new tank as you go, looks like a great design!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great John!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs! your patricia seem to be citronellas though.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I know what your talking about, I bought them as tads, they were labeled Patricia but when they morphed out . . . I was all, looks like cits! haha, I bought 6 of em to lol. . .i've pm'd the seller we'll see what happens



Julio said:


> nice frogs! your patricia seem to be citronellas though.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

mtolypetsupply said:


> Beautiful frogs and tanks! Post updates on the new tank as you go, looks like a great design!


I will make sure to do a thread of it when its finished and planted, water running and frogs inside!!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> nice frogs! your patricia seem to be citronellas though.


I was going to say the same thing. They don't look like patricias what so ever. Mine don't morph out with that much yellow. And they definitley don't have those markings.

Check out a image of a patricia and then a citronella and you'll see the differnce

Whom did you purchase them from because as Julio siad they look like citronellas to me as well.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Jon, Im interested in these patricias as well...while ive never seen freshly morphed pats, they dont look like my fresh morphed cits either?...im interested in who these are from as well


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I hear ya Troy, The legs are very light like a patricia but the markings on the yellow look like cits for sure. I've seen a pic of freshly morphed Patricia's and they dont look a thing like these i have here. Im still waiting to hear from the seller. If the seller wants to say what they think they can.

Ive talked to the seller but they haven't seen the pics yet so hopefully soon i'll have an answer 4 you guys. I'll definately keep posting pics of their development until we know!!



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Hey Jon, Im interested in these patricias as well...while ive never seen freshly morphed pats, they dont look like my fresh morphed cits either?...im interested in who these are from as well


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

These tads were from me. I am a bit perplexed myself as these guys do look as if they have Patricia legs and a Citronella back. I am posting pics of my Citronella pair, some of their froglets, my Patricia pair, and some of their froglets. I am also sending a picture to a few of the guys who have been in this for years as I would be interested to know if this is just a variation in color or something else. Rest assured that I DO NOT and WOULD NOT cross breed my frogs. Actually, these two morphs are not even on the same rack and their eggs are stored in individual containers. I'll let you know what I find out...and please feel free to chime in with your thoughts/pictures.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Tanks look great!! In the first picture, what kind of bulb are you using in the top right tank?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

mdsponge21236 said:


> Tanks look great!! In the first picture, what kind of bulb are you using in the top right tank?


I bought this light used off of a site like craigslist. It was from a dude who used it for fish so i assume the bulb is for fish, like blue's instead of the full color spectrum. If you look at my pics of the powders you can tell how blue it is. Even after a little photoshop on the pics I couldn't get the blue out off the pics!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I spoke with a couple of very reputable long time breeders this evening and asked them to take a look at the pictures of my Patricia pair as well as their offspring and give me their opinions as to why the froglets came out with so much and such a bright yellow coloration. Both agreed that the parents (even though captive bred) are a high yellow form such as one would find in wild caught darts. This in turn seems to produce an even higher form of yellow in the froglets. One long timer said that he had saw this high yellow on some imported frogs years ago and said that he hopes the tads he got from me turn out looking like these do. He also said that he would bet that the single dotted froglet's pattern would break within the next few months.I still have calls in and e-mails out to several other reputable breeders and will let you know what they say as they reply.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, one of the reputable breeders I spoke with gave me permission to post a pic of his Male Patricia which also has a good amount of yellow for comparison.
.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I received a response this morning from Patrick Nabors about the Patricia froglets. In the e-mail I simply asked him to take a look at the same pics I posted here on the board of my pair and froglets along with the pic of the three Pats that look like Cits in the Petree dish to see if it is normal to have this much variation of yellow. Here is the actual e-mail (e-mail addresses omitted):

-----Original Message-----
From: Lisa Chesney 
Sent: Friday, December 04, 2009 7:41 PM
To: [email protected]; 
Subject: Frog Variation


If you don't mind, I have a couple of pics that I'd like your opinion on. My Patricia pair are throwing some interesting variations in their froglets and I wanted to get your opinion about the way they look. Is it possible to have this much variation in color?

Thanks much,
Lisa


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full ViewRE: Frog Variation
From: Patrick Nabors <[email protected]>
To: Lisa Chesney 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey LIsa, those are nice patricia, but I dont think its all that unusual.....the yellow will fade out and become more reduced as they get older. But your patricias are heavy on color and more yellow than normal anyway, based on the pictures. The first picture of them in the petri dish looks almost like Citronellas. Nice looking frogs! 




Patrick Nabors

Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

636 536 0978 

Saurian Enterprises, Inc




Check out our New Website!! 

_______________________________________________________________________

I hope this helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wow lisa your Patricia are incredible looking, better than most that I've seen personally, thanks for clearing this up. The backs did look a little like a cit, but thats why i asked what freshly morphed patricia look like, cuz I've never seen one...and I know that with most frogs spots appear as they age, besides for cits which even they still sometimes develop a couple spots. Anyway, great looking frogs Lisa,and Jon it looks like you're on your way to having some great looking frogs as well.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got the time to post an e-mail from Sean Stewart about the Patricias:

In a message dated 12/4/2009 8:41:27 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:
If you don't mind, I have a couple of pics that I'd like your opinion on. My Patricia pair are throwing some interesting variations in their froglets and I wanted to get your opinion about the way they look. Is it possible to have this much variation in color?

Thanks much,
Lisa

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, December 5, 2009 9:57:40 AM
Subject: Re: Frog Variation

Lisa,

where is the variation? in color, meaning some are yellow and some cream? or is it the blue? or is it the amount of color?

Sean

-----Original Message-----
From: Lisa Chesney <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, Dec 5, 2009 11:02 am
Subject: Re: Frog Variation


Sean,
It is in the amount and brightness of the yellow. I sold some to a fellow who posted pics of his froglets and a few people on Dendroboard are saying that they look like Citronellas instead of Patricias. I agree that the brightness of the yellow and the almost full back coverage of some of them does resemble a Citronella, but I can assure you that I do not cross my frogs and they were purchased from a reputable breeder. I just wanted an expert opinion as I am sure you have seen many frogs come through over the years with varying color. I guess what I am asking is do these look to be just a high yellow form to you?

Thanks much,
Lisa




Full ViewRe: Frog Variation
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>View Contact 
To: [email protected] 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have seen and produced patricias with yellow like yours. 


______________________________________________________________________

I hope this clears things up


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I just want to say thanks so much, publicly, to Lisa Chesney for working so hard to 1) Making sure me, the buyer, is happy with the frogs she sold and 2) spending so much time on the computer and phone to answer any and all the questions I've had. It reflects upon her desire to produce quality frogs for me and the rest of the community. As a seller this says a lot about her. All her frogs I've bought (9) are very healthy and active. Thanks so much Lisa!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If the tads are fed color enhancing flakes they can really take on some extrordinary color when they morph, this will fade over time.
I agree that those are some of the nicest Patricia's I have seen, I would love to see a thread covering their development as they grow, it would be very interesting to see how they evolve.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Your collection and vivs look great!

Looking forward to seeing the 29 done.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> If the tads are fed color enhancing flakes they can really take on some extrordinary color when they morph, this will fade over time.
> I agree that those are some of the nicest Patricia's I have seen, I would love to see a thread covering their development as they grow, it would be very interesting to see how they evolve.


Thanks so much Mark for the complements  I have to say this is a group effort for sure Lisa's frogs made em, I had Chris "tuckinrim" morph em out for me all I did was front the money lol. I will keep you all posted on the development of these Patricia's. I didn't expect all this huff and fuss about the coloration but it sure has been fun!



frogfreak said:


> Your collection and vivs look great!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the 29 done.


Its been snowing here in Salt Lake I haven't done anything all weekend so I've put in a lot of time this weekend. Unfortunately I haven't taken tons of photos but i'll keep you all updated with it as soon as its done i'll post some pics!!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a nice collection you have going there. If you ever want to trade or sell some of those patricias later on let me know. I just live in South Jordan.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an updated thread with pics of the Patricias, if anyone cares to check it out. . . It can be found here

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...9362-patricia-froglets-update.html#post429568

Thanks 

Shaw


----------

